
Ask HN: 17 inch Linux Laptops? - bsg75
I know the question about new laptops that run Linux comes up regularly, but the answers are often in the 13&quot; to 15&quot; range (Dell XPS).<p>17 inchers are less common no matter what the OS, so I <i>think</i> this question is somewhat new.<p>I am looking at brands like the System 76 Kudu because I need portability, not graphics or gaming performance. And in my case portability means reasonable weight - not Apple sacrificing ports thinness in a mobile workstation.<p>Additionally I would prefer to run Fedora or another RHEL based distro, as all of my production systems are on CentOS.<p>Any with experience here that would recommend System 76 or another brand?
======
pcvarmint
Use
[http://www.notebookcheck.net/Search.8222.0.html](http://www.notebookcheck.net/Search.8222.0.html)
to search by weight, screen size, etc.

The one closest to what you want is probably the Acer Aspire E5-722 series.
Not a gaming machine, not expensive, and not too heavy.
[http://www.acer.com/ac/en/EE/content/model/NX.MY0EL.002](http://www.acer.com/ac/en/EE/content/model/NX.MY0EL.002)

You're going to have to install Linux yourself.

~~~
bsg75
> You're going to have to install Linux yourself.

I would'nt have it any other way, as long as video and network driver support
is part of the common and current distros.

